# Flying Kids



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Our goats don't get outside too much in the winter. Our barn is not connected to the pasture where we have a simple 3 sided shelter, and it's quite the project to get them too and from. There is plenty of room to let the goats run and play in the barn, so I do that when I have the time. On this morning I probably sat for an hour and watched our 2 week old kids jump and play on the hay bales. I took dozens of pictures to get a few fun ones, and thought I'd share.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

...and a few more.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool pics :thumb: I love the flying ears :lol: they look so cute


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Cute :greengrin: I love that little black one!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww! SO cute!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Terrific pics! They're just adorable! What fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL... :laugh: they are happy babies..too cute.... :greengrin:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Those are some adorable babies!


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Haha brilliant


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Great pics! They're beautiful babies. :lovey:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Adorable! The babies are soo much fun!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice I hope you are not too attached to that girl because I have a trip planned and she may come up missing LOL.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG so stinking cute  Im going crazy waiting for mine


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Cute!

I guess those long ears actually do allow for some flying abilities, lol.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

> OMG so stinking cute Im going crazy waiting for mine


I know what you mean. It's so hard to wait. I'm already looking forward to the others!



> Very nice I hope you are not too attached to that girl because I have a trip planned and she may come up missing LOL.





> Cute I love that little black one!


Thanks guys, we are very happy with her. She keeps up well with her bigger brother, and I think she will catch up in size very soon.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol!!!!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Those are some awfully cute flying babies!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

How adorable! I love how energetic kids are. They are so funny to watch!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

When do you go to Michigan again? LOL you wanna make a drop for her on your way LOL I am glad they are doing well for you. Maybe I need him so I can make lots of little black babies LOL.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

these pictures just melt the heart. Love seeing the 'wise' cat. The cat knows they are babies it seems. love these.


----------

